# Heavy Snow = 0 Rabbits



## Hare Chaser (Jan 4, 2014)

Went out behind the house Sunday, late morning. Snow 12" to 24" not counting the heavy drifting. Snow debth was hard on the dog not mentioning myself. Stayed out for only 1 hour,dog worked hard rabbits did not want to move out of the heavy brush piles. The dog pushed one in front of me the snow was so deep and powdery I could have caught this rabbit.Let this one go and it ran to the next brush pile.Hope the snow begins to melt soon so I can get back to some enjoyable hunting.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I hear ya, my nephew and I went out yesterday afternoon and he rolled one, only saw 1 other and it went straight down the hole.

Went back out again this afternoon for a real quick hunt(had to get the kids from daycare before 6) and saw one, but he was way out in front and made it to the scrap-pile long before we could...tough huntin out there right now.

Although we're not huntin over a dog either, so that certainly doesn't help matters any.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

All this snow have not even thought about going out.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been saying this for the past 2 weeks. You have to hunt mid day when temps are at the highest point but even then obviously the snow is still deep. I still let the dog chase a couple around but other than that this snow has made january suck for rabbits.
Last night they were EVERYWHERE behind the house right at dark. So I let the beagle put and she ran for about 45 min. But I went out today and noticed the tunnels she made in the deep snow when tracking lol. Hopefully it gets better before small game ends!

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Even in the deep snow, they will still move all day, especially when the weather is nice like today, but I still see way more movement early and late. You just gotta be out there when they decide to venture forth more than a few feet beyond the burrow...I still envy you guys that got good dogs, awful tough, especially in the deep snow w/out a good dog.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Went out sunday with some buddies and managed to get 3. Snow was above our knees seemingly everywhere. Talk about earning them the hard way.. More snow on the way tonight... Praying we get a good thaw but I dont see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Went out Sunday afternoon couldn't bust one rabbit they were holding tight, the snow is really making it tough out there, good luck to y'all that head out there!


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

There's a saying my grandpa used to say; 

"You cain't catch no fish on the land" 

I'm guessing that probably applies to not getting any rabbits siting on the couch too. The way I look at it, a rabbit earned the hard way, and after a lot of miles, tastes all that much better.

Gonna get out Saturday morning and try some new ground, hopefully the open fields are going to be partially blown off so the snow isn't so deep.

Good luck to the rest of you brave(or as dumb as me) souls getting after them.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I went out yesterday with my grandpa walked all over jumped like 5 in like an hour. I killed one.. we save them until the dog can run them or until we get the bows out

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

